# Atmosfx screen help



## xronos (Sep 28, 2013)

I made wooden frames out of 2x2s (or 1x1s; can't remember -- it's actually in the middle because the sizes are nominal), then stapled some spandex material using a staple gun (staples every 3 or 4 inches). The staple gun makes quick work of it, and the frames have held up six years and counting. The rounded top will be trickier. If you can, make a rectangular frame and put it behind the arch. If you can't, and you have to have an arched top on the frame itself, it's doable. I'd probably make that out of wood too, if for no other reason than it's easy to staple the material to it. You could get sheet of 3/4 plywood that's bigger than the arch, then cut out the arch shape using an electric jigsaw, leaving a few inches of vertical at the end points. Then tie it in to the rest of the frame using straight steel brackets and screws. You'll want to make sure it's rigid, especially if you want to reuse it over and over. If necessary you could use two brackets at each attachment point (one on back and one on front) if you shim the plywood out to match the thickness of the vertical frame.


----------



## Shawn25 (Sep 3, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing using wood. I also thought about pvc pipe and bending it to match the arch shape but that might get to flimsy and also not sure how to connect screen to the pipe
I think the wood idea would work best
Thank you!!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

A wood frame is great if you can put it in place and leave it. I had the problem where I couldn't leave the door open, and needed to get in and out all day and night. 

Solution: 3M command strips and one of those magnetic door mesh curtains. Hack off the magnets, ditch the mesh curtain bit, hot glue one side of each magnet pair onto your material (I use a dollar store gray plastic table cloth - best I've found for a rear projection, and perfectly door sized), and command strip the other halves to the inside of the door frame. Clickety-clack, snaps right in place. 

I don't remember what I did for the other side of the door, the "hinge" side that didn't open...


What won't work: magnetic tape. Great idea, not strong enough. Velcro, too - great idea, strong grip, but the adhesive is either too weak or won't come off without damage.


A "screen door" would be the ideal, IMO, but until then I make do.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm thinking make a frame out of wood that is slightly larger than the door jamb molding. Tack the screening material to the back side, and then hang the frame off the existing molding. You can pick it up and move it when necessary. You probably could even get away with leaning it up against the door, maybe with a couple of cinder blocks to keep it from blowing over.

If you want to get fancy about it, rip a groove in your framing lumber and use a splining tool to attach the screen material to the frame, just like a real window screen. it's a little trickier than a staple gun, but it doesn't tear up your screening.


----------



## Jennifer Person (Aug 21, 2015)

Wood frame just take one of your 1x1 or what ever size measure your door make the pattern with nails and hold the board in place and soake the wood with a house and let it dry it will bend the wood to your shape.


----------



## jasonmmiller1975 (Oct 17, 2017)

I would do like xronos said and either build a simple rectangle frame using 2"x2"s, and install it behind the jamb, or a combination of 2"x2"s and plywood if you want it to have the same rounded top as your existing door. If you want it to stay up, and still be able to use the door, you might have to go the plywood route though. You could always cut the 2"x2"s to fit just inside the existing door jamb, attach your rounded plywood to the 2"x2"s and attach your projection material to that. Then put a handle, a couple hinges on it and you'll have a door that's still able to be used


----------



## Shawn25 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you for all of your great ideas!! Any thoughts on using pvc pipe to make a frame? I can get pipe clips to hold the screen onto the pipe. Pvc will be easier to bend in the arch shape I would think. The screen sits inside the door in front of the glass storm door.


----------



## Shawn25 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you for all of your great ideas!! Any thoughts on using pvc pipe to make a frame? I can get pipe clips to hold the screen onto the pipe. Pvc will be easier to bend in the arch shape I would think. The screen sits inside the door in front of the glass storm door.


----------



## Shawn25 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you for all of your great ideas!! Any thoughts on using pvc pipe to make a frame? I can get pipe clips to hold the screen onto the pipe. Pvc will be easier to bend in the arch shape I would think. The screen sits inside the door in front of the glass storm door.


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

This is my post from the Prop thread:

https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/188818-my-projection-screens.html

Scarab


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

^^^ 
this is exactly what I did too.


----------

